# Las mejores Universidades de Robótica



## RoboVision (Abr 20, 2011)

Bueno, tengo 14 años y me interesaría estudiar Robótica. El hecho es de que quiero estudiar en una buena universidad fuera de mi país, talvez en Francia o Japón. Me interesaría estudiar también Inteligencia Artificial, pero el hecho es de que estoy buscando universidades para esto. Además quisiera saber maestrías o especializaciones u otras carreras afines para estudiar. Si pudieran comentar con nombres de algunas opciones de Universidades se los agradecería.


----------



## MacPerez (Abr 30, 2011)

Hola *RoboVisión:*

A mi siempre me ha llamado la atención el tema de la robótica pero por circunstancias de la vida me he dedicado a otras cosas. Ahora pienso en ahorrar para comprarme un "kit" de esos de niños para aprender desde cero 

Bueno, sólo quería que vieses esta noticia del periódico El País (es el más vendido en España):

*Los robots toman el control*
_La ingeniería japonesa sufre un revés al delegar en máquinas de EE UU la inspección de la central de Fukushima  _

Al parecer en USA también tienen muy buenas escuelas de robótica y empresas dedicadas a ello. Ahora parece que el futuro son los robots de propósito militar y los UAVs ("vehículos aéreos no tripulados", como el Predator) pero en este último caso te tendrías que formar más bien como ingeniero aeronáutico con especialidad en Aviónica.

Todo esto lo digo desde mi limitado conocimiento del tema.

Saludos cordiales y mucha suerte.


----------



## RoboVision (May 3, 2011)

MacPerez dijo:


> Hola *RoboVisión:*
> 
> A mi siempre me ha llamado la atención el tema de la robótica pero por circunstancias de la vida me he dedicado a otras cosas. Ahora pienso en ahorrar para comprarme un "kit" de esos de niños para aprender desde cero
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias amigo, todas las respuestas son "Bien Venidas". Te agradezco por el buen deseo, yo espero algun día tener algo que ver con los avances tecnológicos en el mundo . Por cierto, cual es ese kit de niños que dices? Podría interesarme.


----------



## Rigeliano (May 3, 2011)

Bueno no si a estos kits  se referia MacPerez pero este me gusto claro que hay mas y algunos fuera de mi alcance $ pero miralos http://www.superrobotica.com/Robots.htm


----------



## macphisto (Oct 11, 2011)

Hola Robovision he visto tu interès en la robòtica y aqui te dejo un link para un curso gratuito online que esta impartiendo la Universidad de Stanford de USA, empezò ayer 10 de octubre y dura aproximadamente dos meses, hay nivel bàsico y avanzado, espero te sirva. Saludos.

http://www.ai-class.com/


----------

